# Recommend a shower drain unblocker



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2021)

It's always been slow to drain the shower water. About every two weeks I put about half a pint of bleach down it when it's dry then leave it for a good 12 hours. This seems to work but after a few showers the water again slows down going down the drain. I've used caustic soda to unblock drains, but it seems to harden when mixed with water and as you know you have to be very careful with it. Plus I don't see it for sale in shops anymore. From personal experience what would you recommend? 🤔


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

How are you possibly blocking shower pipework that quickly?  Are you shearing sheep in the shower! 

I would find the true cause of the problem and get that fixed rather than using chemical warfare on it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Are you shearing sheep in the shower!


I showered my mutt when he was hairy, before his number 1 cut the other week and that seems to have made it worse.  Though I've been showering him here in this flat for 4 years and it hasn't blocked the drain...as far as I know.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I would find the true cause of the problem and get that fixed rather than using chemical warfare on it.


I hadn't lived in a home with a shower until 5 years ago. I was a 'bath fan', but I haven't had a bath now for over 4 years. I must say that showers are quite filthy. Black gunk seems to build up in them. Even if my drain isn't blocked I spray around the shower with bleach spray every now and then to get rid of it.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2021)

What on earth are you putting down the drain?

It sounds like there's something blocking the u-bend so water is pooling there. 

You can get caustic soda from just about diy store. For a more natural approach you can use a combination of bicarb, lemon juice and vinegar.

The black stuff is caused by moisture, just wipe the shower down when you're finished and you'll be fine.


----------



## the snail (15 Dec 2021)

Bleach is a waste of time. There are plenty of caustic soda based ready mixed products available from supermarkets etc. I used some of this the other day, worked a treat.
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/instant-power-heavy-duty-drain-opener-1l/p/0233666


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

the snail said:


> Bleach is a waste of time. There are plenty of caustic soda based ready mixed products available from supermarkets etc. I used some of this the other day, worked a treat.
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/instant-power-heavy-duty-drain-opener-1l/p/0233666


Thanks! There's a Wilko in Accy town centre. I'm going there on Thursday, so If no one has a better suggestion I'll try it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> The black stuff is caused by moisture, just wipe the shower down when you're finished and you'll be fine.


Thanks, but who wipes a shower down after use? 🤔


----------



## Bazzer (15 Dec 2021)

Bicarbonate of soda and white vinegar.
Pour boiling water into the drain. Add a cup of bicarb. Leave for 10 minutes. Add a cup of vinegar. Leave another 10 minutes. Pour more boiling water into the drain.

Edited to add: Don't inhale the vapours given off when the vinegar is added to the bicarb.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2021)

While you’re in Wilko, pick up one of these:
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-spring-drain-cleaning/p/0343250
Use the chemical unblocker first then poke it in the hole and waggle it about 😉


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks, but who wipes a shower down after use? 🤔



Someone who doesn't want mildew in their shower. Just keep a cloth or something in there, takes seconds.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks, but who wipes a shower down after use? 🤔


We shower with the bathroom window slightly open to avoid condensation on the bathroom walls, wipe the shower down with Tesco Daily Shower Cleaner,* rinse off and then clear the excess water with one of those bladed things window cleaners** use. Takes about three minutes and prevents black mould building up which can get in your drain and block it.

If you're washing the dog in the shower it's no wonder it gets blocked.

Aldi do a very good shower drain unblocking product

* Others available but this is the best we've found.

** You were a window cleaner I believe?


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks, but who wipes a shower down after use? 🤔


Everyone but you, it seems!
If you're getting mildew and mould in your shower it sounds like it needs more ventilation. How long are you spending in the shower? 3 minutes is supposed to be the ideal but I bet most people take a lot longer than that. Otherwise, as above, shower cleaner, squeegee, cloth. As for the drain, again, as above.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks, but who wipes a shower down after use? 🤔



That's why it goes black - do you have a window that can be opened - we leave the window on vent all the time.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks, but who wipes a shower down after use? 🤔


Me.
Pain in the arris but saves possible problems eg your black gunk.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2021)

There should surely be a trap you can get at in the floor of the shower. Undo a couple of screws and lift out a sediment filter and clean before replacing. 
A least that is what my shower has anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2021)

Accy
Just a thought but do you shower while wearing your deer stalker or harris tweed jacket because that won't help


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

Thanks for the helpful replies, but I just cannot wipe my shower down. Seriously I don't want to fall or lose my grip. Believe it or not buying an unblocker has been on my mind all day, but when I got to the supermarket I couldn't remember what i had to buy, so I've come away without an unblocker!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I just cannot wipe my shower down. Seriously I don't want to fall or lose my grip.


Have you got an anti-slip shower mat?

I have a big walk-in shower here. The very first time I used it I slipped and almost fell through its glass side. I bought a couple of mats which have suckers on the underside to stick them to the floor of the shower. No problems since.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Have you got an anti-slip shower mat?*
> 
> I have a big walk-in shower here. The very first time I used it I slipped and almost fell through its glass side. I bought a couple of mats which have suckers on the underside to stick them to the floor of the shower. No problems since.


I have, but I once lent on my shower's door and it gave way meaning i fell into the tiled wall.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have, but I once lent on my shower's door and it gave way meaning i fell into the tiled wall.


Ooh... you definitely don't want to do _that_!


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2021)

Buy some sodium hydroxide, aka caustic soda, on Ebay (about £5 for a kilo of crystals if you look hard). Buy it in a plastic container, NOT a bag.
Fill a one litre kitchen measuring jug, either glass or plastic, three quarters full of warm water and gradually add some of the sodium hydroxide one large tablespoon at a time. As you do so, stir the mixture with a non-metallic spoon or stick. I just continue to add more until it looks like additional crystals will not dissolve. The mixture will get very hot and will fizz so wear some eye protection, gloves and old clothes. The solution will not take any prisoners.

Get the grating off the shower trap and feed a thin, rolled-up kitchen sponge mat into the trap to suck up as much excess water as possible. Repeat until you can't get any more water out. Then pour about a half of the lethal solution down the plug-hole and leave it for 45 minutes. Rinse, bail it out again with the sponge mat, and repeat. It'll work.

Don't spill any of the liquid on anything.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh... you definitely don't want to do _that_!


That's why I don't wipe my shower down!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

I don't suppose soap helps as it's quite 'fatty' isn't it? 🤔 I also use quite a lot of E45 which is quite greasy, which again won't help.


----------



## Svendo (15 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Don't spill any of the liquid on anything.



Especially Aluminium bike parts. DAHIKT.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2021)

Svendo said:


> Especially Aluminium bike parts. DAHIKT.


Aluminium and sodium hydroxide does get interesting quite quickly.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

Something that's always puzzled me is what's that white curved thing in the drain? 🤔


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

If in the supermarket, just look for sink unblocker. That's all you need. Leave it overnight if you can.

I understand about not wiping the shower due to a falls risk - you could use a bit of shower spray on the tiles. Bleach works well on the edges if it's going a bit black - just leave it on for a while.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Something that's always puzzled me is what's that white curved thing in the drain? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 622215



Hmm, never seen any like that. Possibly to control flow, or it could be to do with a 'low height' u-bend arrangement - someone here will know.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> If in the supermarket, just look for sink unblocker. That's all you need. Leave it overnight if you can.
> 
> I understand about not wiping the shower due to a falls risk - you could use a bit of shower spray on the tiles. Bleach works well on the edges if it's going a bit black - just leave it on for a while.


I have a 'home made' roughly 60/40 water/bleach spray that I spray about once a fortnight on the skuzzy black mold bits. I also soak the bottom half of the shower curtain once a month in a 50/50 water/bleach bucket of water to get rid of the mold that appears on the curtain.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have a 'home made' roughly 60/40 water/bleach spray that I spray about once a fortnight on the skuzzy black mold bits. I also soak the bottom half of the shower curtain once a month in a 50/50 water/bleach bucket of water to get rid of the mold that appears on the curtain.


Any windows or such you can open ? We've an issue in our bathroom that we get little patches on the ceiling, as we didn't use bathroom paint this time on the ceiling - the paint get's damp. Going to re-paint it soon. Ventilation is the key.


----------



## DRM (15 Dec 2021)

Mr Muscle bathroom plughole cleaner is good gear


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Any windows or such you can open ? We've an issue in our bathroom that we get little patches on the ceiling, as we didn't use bathroom paint this time on the ceiling - the paint get's damp. Going to re-paint it soon. Ventilation is the key.


I always have the bathroom window open when showering, unless it's very wet or freezing outside, yet unless my radiator's on high it still steams up. So bad in fact that I gave up after the first year of living here on repainting the bathroom walls. Do you like the mosaic affect?  That was supposed to be bathroom paint by the way. I paid decorators nearly £1000 to paint the whole flat we I moved in 4 years ago.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I always have the bathroom window open when showering, unless it's very wet or freezing outside, yet unless my radiator's on high it still steams up. So bad in fact that I gave up after the first year of living here on repainting the bathroom walls. Do you like the mosaic affect?  That was supposed to be bathroom paint by the way. I paid decorators nearly £1000 to paint the whole flat we I moved in 4 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 622230



Yikes, OK that's more a landlord issue.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2021)

Mr Muscle Max Gel Drain Unblocker - demolishes hair and fat blockages.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks for the helpful replies, but *I just cannot wipe my shower down. Seriously I don't want to fall or lose my grip*. Believe it or not buying an unblocker has been on my mind all day, but when I got to the supermarket I couldn't remember what i had to buy, so I've come away without an unblocker!



Perfectly understandable so why not wait till the shower tray has dried or dry it first and then clean the shower? Bleach doesn't necessarily kill black mould but does a good job of hiding it which is why it keeps growing back. Dettol Mould and Mildew Remover does a good job.


----------



## newfhouse (15 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> wear some … old clothes.


You know this is Accy you’re talking to..?


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> why not wait till the shower tray has dried or dry it first and then clean the shower?


Seriously, I have never heard of folk wiping down/cleaning showers after each use until posting this thread. I have an approximately 10 minute shower every night, usually between 10 and 11pm. Do I want to spend another 10 minutes every following day when it's dried cleaning it? I think my blitz it with bleach every fortnight is the best method.🧐


----------



## lazybloke (16 Dec 2021)

Every few weeks my shower turns into a shallow bath because the plughole gradually clogs with hair and soap residues.
A bit of 'pumping' with the plunger quickly clears it. 

Was a bit nervous using the plunger at first, as I'd heard they can cause waste pipes to leak. I suspect this mostly applies to push-fit couplers; i used solvent weld for mine - no problem so far (over 20 years).


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Seriously, I have never heard of folk wiping down/cleaning showers after each use until posting this thread. I have an approximately 10 minute shower every night, usually between 10 and 11pm. Do I want to spend another 10 minutes every following day when it's dried cleaning it? I think my blitz it with bleach every fortnight is the best method.🧐


Then why bother asking people how to unblock the shower!


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Then why bother asking people how to unblock the shower!


See post #37 above


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> While you’re in Wilko, pick up one of these:
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-spring-drain-cleaning/p/0343250
> Use the chemical unblocker first then poke it in the hole and waggle it about 😉


Agree but would do it the other way round, I use the spring first to get any hair or stuff out, then caustic soda and sometimes add vinegar but as someone else pointed out, don't stand over it while you do it, it aint nice!


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> Mr Muscle bathroom plughole cleaner is good gear


I use something similar from Domestos
https://www.domestos.com/uk/products/products/domestos-sink-and-pipe-unblocker-500ml.html


----------



## presta (16 Dec 2021)

I find that the grate in the bath plughole traps most of the hair, and I just hook it out with the tip of a scriber. Whenever I've taken the waste pipe off for maintenance reasons it's usually been pretty clear.



a.twiddler said:


> If you're getting mildew and mould in your shower it sounds like it needs more ventilation.


My bathroom gets black with mould. I had an extractor fan for decades, but even when left on from 7am to midnight it never made any difference, so I didn't bother replacing it when it broke down. Opening the windows helps if you don't mind a freezing cold bathroom and sky high gas bill. The problem is that the walls are solid, and stone cold, so by the time the steam has condensed onto them air ventilation makes little difference. Wiping the whole bathroom dry helps, but even if you don't have a bad back it's a 20 minute job, and it still doesn't stop the shower curtains going black. Getting mould off the shower curtains is inpossible, washing doesn't get it out, and soaking in a bucket of bleach for a week just turns the mould pink, and rots the nylon. New curtains only last a few weeks before they're black again.


----------



## presta (16 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I always have the bathroom window open when showering, unless it's very wet or freezing outside, yet unless my radiator's on high it still steams up. So bad in fact that I gave up after the first year of living here on repainting the bathroom walls. Do you like the mosaic affect?  That was supposed to be bathroom paint by the way. I paid decorators nearly £1000 to paint the whole flat we I moved in 4 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 622230


That's not damp damage, that's because the walls weren't prepared properly before painting. It's what you get for paying a decorator rather than doing the job yourself.


----------



## presta (16 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Something that's always puzzled me is what's that white curved thing in the drain? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 622215


I'm not surprised that blocks, there's no grating to trap the hair.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2021)

presta said:


> That's not damp damage, that's because the walls weren't prepared properly before painting. It's what you get for paying a decorator rather than doing the job yourself.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought a professional decorator would've prepared the walls, better than a D.I.Y job would've done. Besides I can't do it myself now 4 years on, due to certain disabilities.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Then why bother asking people how to unblock the shower!


Well, if you look at the thread title it asks for advice on how to unblock my shower drain. For some reason this thread has descended into a 'should I wipe my shower down after use' thread.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Yikes, OK that's more a landlord issue.


I showed it to a housing association workman last year. He was sympathetic, but said the H/A will say it's cosmetic not structural, meaning it's not their problem. It looks bad, but it's just dried flakey paint, it's not damp or dirty, so whenever someone asks to use my bog I just say "Excuse the paintwork, but the decorator who's supposed to be remedying it has cried off with covid".


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2021)

I went into a small store today to buy an unblocker. The woman in the shop said she thought this drain cleaner with caustic soda was the best. She could've sold me one at 6 quid, so she wasn't after a sale or anything. It cost me £1.25 for 500ml. I mixed about 100g with 500ml of water, then poured it down the drain. I don't think I left it long enough (about 2 hours) as it still hasn't cleared, but it is going down a lot faster. I'm going to let the drain dry then pour another 100g with water down and leave it overnight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Mar 2022)

The problem has finally been solved. A workman from the housing association came round yesterday with the biggest plunger I've ever seen!






No wonder she looks like giving up, using such a none too productive object! The workman's plunger was about 16 inches long , not including the handle. It must've shifted much drain blocking gunk, as the water now pours down so much that I might turn the water pressure up to get an even more powerful shower.🤔


----------

